# The Mentalist - Sun 18-Jan-08



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

The airing this Sunday 18-Jan-*09* follows football.


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

bodosom said:


> The airing this Sunday follows football.


Werd, got it in my To Do. Love it. The Mentalist and Football.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I added an hour of padding, in case football goes to overtime. An hour may be excessive but it will be enough. Under no circumstances will CBS start the Mentalist after 10:59p.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Which could then create a 28-day rule problem. Stay on top of it......


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

jlb said:


> Which could then create a 28-day rule problem. Stay on top of it......


What do you mean? I was going to pad, too.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

barbeedoll said:


> What do you mean? I was going to pad, too.
> 
> Barbeedoll


If they end up not showing it because the game runs too long, then TiVo will think it aired, and when it's rescheduled TiVo won't record it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

barbeedoll said:


> jlb said:
> 
> 
> > Which could then create a 28-day rule problem
> ...


I think that was in reference to lew's post that CBS wouldn't start the episode later than 10:59p.

If football ran more than an hour over (which is really unlikely), then CBS just wouldn't show The Mentalist at all that night. So when they _do_ show it your TiVo will think it's a duplicate (28 day rule) and not record it.

But you only need to worry about that if for some reason The Mentalist doesn't air Sunday night.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

My point was there isn't any point in padding more then an hour.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If they end up not showing it because the game runs too long, then TiVo will think it aired, and when it's rescheduled TiVo won't record it.


Thanks. I get it now.

Barbeedoll


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Simple solution - move to California.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Simple solution - move to California.


No reason to be smug. This could easily be a problem here too, since the playoff game starts 2 1/2 hours later the usual time, and there is no local programming between it and network broadcast schedule.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If they end up not showing it because the game runs too long, then TiVo will think it aired, and when it's rescheduled TiVo won't record it.


Well, I didn't pad, and I effectively missed it. They should've stuck with their original plan to show a rerun of _The Unit _("Sacrifice"). Or else a rerun of _The Mentalist_, not a fresh episode.

CBS should rebroadcast _The Mentalist_'s "Paint It Red" episode for other people who might've missed it.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I live in NY, but get the west coast stations, so I set it up to record from LA and padded by an hour just to be safe. 

Burn in hell, CBS --- why did you start it 15 minutes EARLY in LA? You've done a bunch of dumb things with Sunday night football overruns, but this one takes the cake!


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok Im confused what episode aired Sunday 1/18?

I'm a few eps behind and my tivo did not get the airing on 1/13 Red Rum according to tv.com
http://www.tv.com/the-mentalist/sho...pisodes;more&om_act=convert&om_clk=episodessh

also according to tv.com Paint it Red will air on 1/20. So i was assuming the episode airing on 1/18 was Red Rum am I wrong?


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

My guide data had and recorded Red Rum at 8pm and Paint it Red at 9pm. When I checked the episodes one started 30 minutes late and after that they aired an episode of the unit. So I ended up with one full episode of thew Mentalist in a 2hour block I'm just not sure what one it was.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Only "Paint it Red" was shown on the east coast on 1/18. It starts out with a couple making out in an office building. TV.com is correct in that "Red Rum" originally aired on the 13th. That episode starts out on a shot of a crow.

Also, I'm seeing "Redwood" listed on the 20th, which is an episode from October 28.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, California got screwed also. My guide data did not match anything on the screen and I forgot about the Mentalist. Not my favorite show, so no big deal.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Most people without a DVR wouldn't know to look for a Tuesday show on Sunday. Those with a DVR have a shot, but miss it because they can't schedule it accurately. 

Soon the execs will be talking about the bad ratings for that episode and cancel the show.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Okay, surprise, surprise I only got half an episode. Anybody know where I can find the rest of it? CBS website won't work from Canada I'm sure.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

tlc said:


> Most people without a DVR wouldn't know to look for a Tuesday show on Sunday. Those with a DVR have a shot, but miss it because they can't schedule it accurately.
> 
> Soon the execs will be talking about the bad ratings for that episode and cancel the show.


People without a DVR are more likely to have watched the CBS promotions during the week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And their target audience is people who watched the game and then were too lazy to change the channel.

Which, historically, is a pretty massive audience. That's why they put shows there that they want to give a boost.

Some day, DVR viewers will be a big enough demographic that the networks will start working around us. Maybe sooner rather than later, but not now. (And of course we might not like the results, since we're less likely to watch their ads...)


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

I don't have guide data for tonight but it's a repeat.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And their target audience is people who watched the game and then were too lazy to change the channel.
> 
> Which, historically, is a pretty massive audience. That's why they put shows there that they want to give a boost.
> 
> Some day, DVR viewers will be a big enough demographic that the networks will start working around us. Maybe sooner rather than later, but not now. (And of course we might not like the results, since we're less likely to watch their ads...)


ITA--We have little value to advertisers. Even if we watch the ads ...how many ads are for a weekend movie opening. A sale at a B&M store. A preview for a new show on TV tomorrow.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

ElJay said:


> Only "Paint it Red" was shown on the east coast on 1/18. It starts out with a couple making out in an office building. TV.com is correct in that "Red Rum" originally aired on the 13th. That episode starts out on a shot of a crow.
> 
> Also, I'm seeing "Redwood" listed on the 20th, which is an episode from October 28.


Ah thank you It was Painted in Red I guess Ill have to try find Red Rum.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

There was no CBS Eye Alert in my Inbox for Sunday's "Paint It Red" episode, either!

Asleep at the switch much, CBS?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My Tivo caught an episode of a show about helping a family with something. Looked like it was filmed with a video camera not in a studio like a reality show. Deleted real quickly.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

_"My Tivo caught an episode of a show about helping a family with something. Looked like it was filmed with a video camera not in a studio like a reality show. Deleted real quickly."_

Wuzzat posted in the wrong thread?

What duzzat have to do with The Mentalist?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Syzygy said:


> _"My Tivo caught an episode of a show about helping a family with something. Looked like it was filmed with a video camera not in a studio like a reality show. Deleted real quickly."_
> 
> Wuzzat posted in the wrong thread?
> 
> What duzzat have to do with The Mentalist?


I'm guessing the fact that it has nothing to do with The Mentalist is the point...she tried to watch the show on her TiVo, and something wildly different is what was recorded.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The odd show was labled Mentalist by my Tivo. I don't know why something else was in its place.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Okay, surprise, surprise I only got half an episode. Anybody know where I can find the rest of it? CBS website won't work from Canada I'm sure.


Well, the episode is available through bit torrent... I don't advocate this as a solution except when the networks screw the viewers over.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm on the west coast and I too missed the first half of the show. I'm glad I wasn't alone. I know it was systematic, not personal. 

I guess I'll have to wait for re-runs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Simple solution - move to California.


That was no solution. It needed ~33 minutes of padding in CA. (I was paying attention so I could stop the recording when it was really done.) I still have a bunch I haven't caught up on though.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> That was no solution. It needed ~33 minutes of padding in CA. (I was paying attention so I could stop the recording when it was really done.) I still have a bunch I haven't caught up on though.


I pointed that out too, but as you see, it didn't seem to get through the smug layer.

Here's what happened (Monk reference): _The Mentalist_ started right after the NFL playoff game ended, without the usual adjustment for time zones. This was advertised heavily. When the live game coverage ended, the show started, which was a half hour later than CBS's schedule. But for some reason, at least on the West Coast, the Tribune schedule had a game show listed after the game, and then _The Mentalist_. That show did not air. Therefore, an unattended recording for _The Mentalist_ started during the middle of the broadcast.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I didn't even know the playoff game was on. 

I was watching other stuff on my Tivo or a DVD when all this was happening. Not a big deal since I haven't watched the second episode of Mentalist yet. I have been assured it is better than the pilot.


----------

